# Lock & Dam (LnD) - Facebook Page



## hopn

FYI, the LnD Facebook page reported males and some females are being caught.

The wife loves to fish, so after the rain and a good report, we will be there.


----------



## saved

So where exactly is this lock and dam I hear about?


----------



## Gofish2day

Hop, As soon as the river or lake turns on I will call you to go.


----------



## lx22f/c

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

These people have been through Hell for a couple of years straight. Thank goodness they had the fore site to build their home on higher ground and it was okay through it all.


----------



## BKT

saved said:


> So where exactly is this lock and dam I hear about?


Hwy 7 and the Trinity river just outside Crockett.


----------



## saved

BKT said:


> Hwy 7 and the Trinity river just outside Crockett.


Thank you.


----------



## Ditto2

*Lock and Dam*

Saved, here are a few pics for you.


----------



## hopn

Gofish2day said:


> Hop, As soon as the river or lake turns on I will call you to go.


Thanks Gofish2day! Looking forward to pulling up some whites with you.


----------



## hopn

saved said:


> So where exactly is this lock and dam I hear about?


Like Whitebassfisher said, 2016 was a bad year for the dam. But 2017 looks promising. I've put together a small guide for those interested in the area. I didn't do much fishing in 2015 as I was picking up golf. Already mentioned about 2016.

http://fishing.mrhop.com/


----------



## saved

Ditto2 said:


> Saved, here are a few pics for you.


Thanks for those pictures.


----------



## parfume4

I am also wondering try out there for the first time.
Hopn, that is nice summary you put together. Looking forward to catching some whites there and probably see you there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopn

parfume4 said:


> I am also wondering try out there for the first time.
> Hopn, that is nice summary you put together. Looking forward to catching some whites there and probably see you there.


Thanks. The LnD is a special place, when the water is below the gate, I've seen as many as 50 shore anglers pulling up fishes left and right. It's the only place I know where you can catch stripers and hybrids!!!

I just hope the place gets minimal rain going forward. Once you pull in limits there, you'll be back. I got picky one time and decided only to keep 14 inch whites and above. I achieved that, but 25 14 inches whites was an issue to carry to car in a 5 gallon bucket. Oh well, you can't have everything. lol


----------



## BKT

From their Facebook page today..


----------



## Mattsfishin

Looks like the rain has washed out L&D for a little while but it will come back . 

Hop, I can show you another place to catch hybrids casting for them in march and april. 

The L&D should be red hot when the water gets back down and clears up a little.


----------



## parfume4

Hopn, 

I have seen your videos with wade and kayak fishing there. I am debating which way to go. Tying and untying kayak is a hassle on top of close to 2 hour driving. I will probably go there on a Friday to avoid the crowd. 

Any insight to share? Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J L Dunn

Where do you park at the L and D? Safety is a big concern. J L Dunn


----------



## tbone2374

Don't forget your rubber boots,lol.


----------



## hopn

Mattsfishin said:


> Looks like the rain has washed out L&D for a little while but it will come back .
> 
> Hop, I can show you another place to catch hybrids casting for them in march and april.
> 
> The L&D should be red hot when the water gets back down and clears up a little.


Matt, you know I can't turn down any tips from you. Please PM or text me this march and april info.


----------



## hopn

parfume4 said:


> Hopn,
> 
> I have seen your videos with wade and kayak fishing there. I am debating which way to go. Tying and untying kayak is a hassle on top of close to 2 hour driving. I will probably go there on a Friday to avoid the crowd.
> 
> Any insight to share? Thanks.


They do have a boat lift that my friend and I use to get our tandem kayak down to the river. I highly recommend it. If you have wheels to transport your kayak, you can do so on the east side of the river. But still, support the LnD by using the lift. The service stops at some point, I forget, but do ask. There is no such thing as a crowd there, as you will always catch something where ever you are. But I promise you, if you even bring a small one man kayak with a small anchor and just sit right below the dam, near the rapid water opening, you will be KILLING all species of fish that gets near you. It's so easy, it's not even FUNNY. You can just sit there, let your line out current side, it's going to drift... and wait for it to tighten up. Reel in, examine, keep or toss back.


----------



## hopn

J L Dunn said:


> Where do you park at the L and D? Safety is a big concern. J L Dunn


checkout http://fishing.mrhop.com, I made a nice map of the parking areas.


----------



## hopn

tbone2374 said:


> Don't forget your rubber boots,lol.


LOL! YES! and waders if you have them!


----------



## parfume4

hopn said:


> They do have a boat lift that my friend and I use to get our tandem kayak down to the river. I highly recommend it. If you have wheels to transport your kayak, you can do so on the east side of the river. But still, support the LnD by using the lift. The service stops at some point, I forget, but do ask. There is no such thing as a crowd there, as you will always catch something where ever you are. But I promise you, if you even bring a small one man kayak with a small anchor and just sit right below the dam, near the rapid water opening, you will be KILLING all species of fish that gets near you. It's so easy, it's not even FUNNY. You can just sit there, let your line out current side, it's going to drift... and wait for it to tighten up. Reel in, examine, keep or toss back.


Thanks for the tip. I guess that I should try both way. Kayak seems fun to work with.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger

Y'all get after it and send some good pictures when it gets right.
I did it when I was much younger. 
Much younger.
There are some awesome crappie runs up the river and close by creeks when the water is clear enough to fish for them well.
That action takes place just before and at the beginning of the white bass run.


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Yep I used to hit the LND very year, back when Ken Huffman did the recorded report over the phone. You could call the number and get a daily update on the state of the upriver white bass run. 

I would also fish a place another place on the down river from the LND. I don't remember where it was or who owned it but you paid the man $5 or put it in the box if he wasn't there. Then you drove thru a gate and down to the river bank.

The bank along his property was low and easy to get up and down, he also had a basic rock/dirt boat ramp.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO

Is there a reasonable boat launch there? I mean one you can launch a17' jon boat, like a bass tracker, or is it kayak and canoe only stuff?


----------



## fishinganimal

You have to pick the boat up and put it on the trolley. And the cable it down the hill to the 
River edge.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

SeaOx 230C said:


> Yep I used to hit the LND very year, back when Ken Huffman did the recorded report over the phone.


Ken Huffman! A blast from the past. He was a rotating shift plant worker, so you never knew when he might update his recording at really unusual hours!

LOL! I remember many years back calling that number and a lady answered! I said "I was expecting a recorded fishing report." She replied "I just got this number and I am getting many calls for that recording." I suggested she just get her number changed from his old number. :rotfl: Good ol' Boggy & Keechi and on up to Beaver Dam, not to mention Hurricane and Elkhart.


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Whitebassfisher said:


> Ken Huffman! A blast from the past. He was a rotating shift plant worker, so you never knew when he might update his recording at really unusual hours!
> 
> LOL! I remember many years back calling that number and a lady answered! I said "I was expecting a recorded fishing report." She replied "I just got this number and I am getting many calls for that recording." I suggested she just get her number changed from his old number. :rotfl: Good ol' Boggy & Keechi and on up to Beaver Dam, not to mention Hurricane and Elkhart.


I had forgotten Boggy and Keechi until you posted that. I worked rotating shifts too, with week days off so I was able to be there when most people had to work.


----------



## saved

I have been hearing about the Lock-N-Dam for several years now but have never been there. So this morning I drove over there, not to fish, but to look the place over. 

I realize that not all are going to agree with me as it is clear some fish the place, but I strongly suggest that anyone who has not been there take a drive and check the place out before you go.

The good:
It is a real place
there is water in the river
and probably fish also.

The bad;
The place is ratty at best. 
If that place was the only place in Texas to catch fish I would go out of state. 
Getting down to the water is a choir in itself.
Getting back up is a double choir especially with fish.

The pictures posted do not do the place justice. 
Other than that to each their own.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

*saved*, I can see your point in a way, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Yes, it is fishing like anywhere else, meaning sometimes it is good and some times it seems dead. If you hit it right, it is beyond comparison to any white bass fishing anywhere, with the possible exception of fish schooling on the surface in the lake. It is hard to compare to lake fishing though it is so much different.


----------



## SeaOx 230C

saved said:


> I have been hearing about the Lock-N-Dam for several years now but have never been there. So this morning I drove over there, not to fish, but to look the place over.
> 
> I realize that not all are going to agree with me as it is clear some fish the place, but I strongly suggest that anyone who has not been there take a drive and check the place out before you go.
> 
> The good:
> It is a real place
> there is water in the river
> and probably fish also.
> 
> The bad;
> The place is ratty at best.
> If that place was the only place in Texas to catch fish I would go out of state.
> Getting down to the water is a choir in itself.
> Getting back up is a double choir especially with fish.
> 
> The pictures posted do not do the place justice.
> Other than that to each their own.


Fishing rivers/creeks in East Texas is quite different than what some are used to. You will find that there are very few access points at all. And none that I have ever been aware of have the amenities that you find on the Lakes. It is just not wise to build those type facilities on the banks of East Texas Rivers.

I would not describe these places so much as "ratty" but more like primitive, or basic. You cannot build nice paved ramps and parking lots with nice stores and cabins etc.... You cannot landscape the bank and put in side walks and the like.

This is because it is not* if* but *when* the River is going to go into a rage and flood it all, washing some of it completely away.

If they had invested the money to build/create nice facilities and easy access they would have lost it all about four or five different times in the last two years.

And you also have to throw in the fact that once the spawning run is over there is not enough customers to keep the doors of a full blown facility in business.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Although they didn't lose their home, several times in the last few years the people that run L & D had to drive though running river water to get to their home. They had the foresight (not luck) to build on a high spot. Realistically, financially, that it not a place to make money. I hope to read of 2Coolers going there and spending a few dollars so that just maybe it will remain open.


----------



## hopn

The west banks have stairs. So going up and down is not a big deal. The pulley system can handle jon boats, but you and your friend must be able to get it onto the lift. It's about waist high. Then the staff will push the button, and lower it to the bottom. At that time, you take the stairs left of it, unhook and you're next to the prime spot. As far as the LnD is concern, if you are not going to the sand bars about 1/3 mile down, being next to the lock is the best place. For the more adventurous anglers, the east is the best place to hit. You can climb on top of the dam and have a clear look at the rapid water and both sides of the bank. The fishes are bigger on the east bank, my honest opinion. But you run into more hazards. So be patient.


----------



## SeaOx 230C

It is not a place for anyone that is not at least in fair condition that's for sure. I too hope that it can continue to stay open, there seems to be less and less access to the river as the years go by.


----------



## Danny O

Never fished LnD. I'll get there one day! There's a couple places I fish, salt and fresh, that require negotiating rugged bank access to wade and thick terrain to launch a yak. These places are hard to get to, takes a great deal of physical and mental strength and plum wears me out, but they are my favorite places to fish. So much so that even if the fish don't show up, it's ok. These magical rivers, creeks and channels always change. Something new and exciting each time I go. See you guys and gals on the water!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing

I too agree with Pet Spoon. This place is a kind of place that a person seeking to fish will get out of bed and drive 3 hours before sunrise in the hopes of getting the prime spot on the bank. I have know guys that have sleep in the truck the night before to be the first on the water. When the fish and conditions are right it is so fun to talk **** with the person to your left or right and tell jokes and enjoy the day. I would make this trip even if it is hard to get up and down the bank. Just make gear to use to help you get your gear up and down and have fun. If I had a small boat that I could get up and down the trolley that would be the way to go. Make sure to bring some TP wipes just in case. Long run to bathroom as well. Thank you god for giving us this magic spot to fish.


----------



## hopn

3StoogesFishing said:


> I too agree with Pet Spoon. This place is a kind of place that a person seeking to fish will get out of bed and drive 3 hours before sunrise in the hopes of getting the prime spot on the bank. I have know guys that have sleep in the truck the night before to be the first on the water. When the fish and conditions are right it is so fun to talk **** with the person to your left or right and tell jokes and enjoy the day. I would make this trip even if it is hard to get up and down the bank. Just make gear to use to help you get your gear up and down and have fun. If I had a small boat that I could get up and down the trolley that would be the way to go. Make sure to bring some TP wipes just in case. Long run to bathroom as well. Thank you god for giving us this magic spot to fish.


I definitely agree. It is rugged, but special place. I've gone there enough to know where to fish and where to wader. Love getting into 3 feet of water and having an easy cast to the middle.


----------



## shadslinger

Y'all take good pictures and post some good reports.
I did my duty there and loved it when I did, but I ain't no more!
I'll stick with closer venues and see what I can find.
:ac550:
Good luck to all who venture!


----------



## McSpoon

I can remember sleeping in the truck back in the late 80's just to get a good spot, man you guys have brought back some memories for me, I have had a lot of fun up the back in the day. I hope spots like this never die so that all can enjoy for decades to come.Thanks for posting the pics as well.


----------



## parfume4

I saw that water temperature is right. Discharge just above 2000 cubic feet. Maybe next week will drop to the right level? Hopefully tomorrow 's rain won't ruin the upcoming trend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tator Salad

The first time I was there was right at
50 years ago with my Dad , Uncle ,cousins and Grandpa . That was back when you could snag fish . There was no boat trolley then that I remember . When they outlawed snagging there were still a lot of catching . The first time I ever saw a rod disappear before my eyes was there . In the My boat thread there is a couple of pics of our flat bottom boat on the trolley headed to the river .


----------



## hopn

parfume4 said:


> I saw that water temperature is right. Discharge just above 2000 cubic feet. Maybe next week will drop to the right level? Hopefully tomorrow 's rain won't ruin the upcoming trend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I like to be there when there's been at least 3 days of steady drop in water height and discharge around 1500.


----------



## parfume4

hopn said:


> Yes, I like to be there when there's been at least 3 days of steady drop in water height and discharge around 1500.


According to your pattern, fishing should be good by Friday. I am thinking going there Friday afternoon for the very first visit. Probably try bank and wade fishing. Just need some report to confirm white bass is stacking there.

As for the fishing gear, I am thinking the following:
Tandem jig with 1/8oz bottom and 1/16oz top.
Curly tail Grubs: pearl or charterous 
Rod: debating 5'6" UL or 6'6" M?
Line: 15 lbs braid with 8lbs mono leader

Any suggestion on timing and fishing gear greatly appreciated.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

parfume4 said:


> .....Just need some report to confirm white bass is stacking there.......


ShadSlinger signs off his post with this: *You never know unless you go

*It applies to many fishing situations, and IMO especially the spawn. Check the conditions and take a chance; if you wait for confirmed reports you may miss the best days.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing

I would not run more then 8 lb of line as there are a lot of snags. I also would say do not get in the water unless you know the lay of the land. 3 years ago I stepped into a hole and was under water with waders on. If it was not for my waders fitting tight on my fat self I would of been in trouble. Be ready to lose a lot of gear if you have not fished this area before. Sometimes it is better to watch and learn then move in and fish. Please be safe if you go. This area is very dangerous. Good luck and tight lines


----------



## hopn

parfume4 said:


> According to your pattern, fishing should be good by Friday. I am thinking going there Friday afternoon for the very first visit. Probably try bank and wade fishing. Just need some report to confirm white bass is stacking there.
> 
> As for the fishing gear, I am thinking the following:
> Tandem jig with 1/8oz bottom and 1/16oz top.
> Curly tail Grubs: pearl or charterous
> Rod: debating 5'6" UL or 6'6" M?
> Line: 15 lbs braid with 8lbs mono leader
> 
> Any suggestion on timing and fishing gear greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, this weekend should be great. I'm waiting for my wife's waders to arrive, if they come by this weekend, we will be there. Anything less than 1500 cfps is great. I've caught them as low as 1100 cfps. you don't need anything more than 10lbs mono or fluorocarbon. 15lbs braid is overkill. I personally haven't, but my friend have pulled up a 19 inch hybrid with his 8lb test mono. And that's against current. For the jigs, I recommend 1/4 and (1/8 or 1/16). If you don't have waders, at least 1/4 and 1/8 or two 1/4. pearl and chart are good colors.


----------



## hopn

3StoogesFishing said:


> I would not run more then 8 lb of line as there are a lot of snags. I also would say do not get in the water unless you know the lay of the land. 3 years ago I stepped into a hole and was under water with waders on. If it was not for my waders fitting tight on my fat self I would of been in trouble. Be ready to lose a lot of gear if you have not fished this area before. Sometimes it is better to watch and learn then move in and fish. Please be safe if you go. This area is very dangerous. Good luck and tight lines


Yes to the danger, and yes, be very very careful. I never take a step forward unless my rod hits level feet. The east bank has a drop that will make a mouse out of any man. But I've fished that side enough to know where to go and where not to go.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I would remind even veterans of L & D that we had record floods for 2 years. Literally millions of cubic yards of sand have been moved around from Dallas to Riverside. I am not saying it is dangerous and not to go, heck L & D is one of my favorite places of all time. But if you haven't been in a year or 2, much _may_ have changed.


----------



## fishinganimal

Why wade? Slip cork would seem the best alternative. Extra weight for casting and set at any depth you need. And the baits will stay in the strike zone longer. Use heavier main line and a lighter trailer to prevent from losing the cork.


----------



## parfume4

Whitebassfisher said:


> I would remind even veterans of L & D that we had record floods for 2 years. Literally millions of cubic yards of sand have been moved around from Dallas to Riverside. I am not saying it is dangerous and not to go, heck L & D is one of my favorite places of all time. But if you haven't been in a year or 2, much _may_ have changed.


Well said. I have studied all hopn and Brian's video on lock n dam. I have no doubt that this place will be red hot when the situation is right. However, the flood in last two years may have totally change the bank and contour shape of river bed there. Area transformation may make past nice pattern summarized by hopn becoming less applicable. This is the exact reason I want to hear some fishing report before decide to go or not.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## parfume4

hopn said:


> Yes, this weekend should be great. I'm waiting for my wife's waders to arrive, if they come by this weekend, we will be there. Anything less than 1500 cfps is great. I've caught them as low as 1100 cfps. you don't need anything more than 10lbs mono or fluorocarbon. 15lbs braid is overkill. I personally haven't, but my friend have pulled up a 19 inch hybrid with his 8lb test mono. And that's against current. For the jigs, I recommend 1/4 and (1/8 or 1/16). If you don't have waders, at least 1/4 and 1/8 or two 1/4. pearl and chart are good colors.


Hopn, thanks for the suggestion. I learned a lot by watching your and Brian's lock n dam YouTube video and answers in comment section. I noticed that you were mostly using 1/4 and 1/8 tandem jig while 
Brian was using 1/8 and 1/16 tandem jig. Typically, I like to use lighter jig for closer to natural presentation and less snag due to the slower fall. On the other hand, heavier jig would allow to cast further. I choose 15lbs braid (4lbs mono eq.) is for casting further with thinner diameter and only lose leader (lower pound rated) in case snag.
I would appreciate more insight on the purpose of choosing heavier jig (other than cast farther).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hopn

parfume4 said:


> Hopn, thanks for the suggestion. I learned a lot by watching your and Brian's lock n dam YouTube video and answers in comment section. I noticed that you were mostly using 1/4 and 1/8 tandem jig while
> Brian was using 1/8 and 1/16 tandem jig. Typically, I like to use lighter jig for closer to natural presentation and less snag due to the slower fall. On the other hand, heavier jig would allow to cast further. I choose 15lbs braid (4lbs mono eq.) is for casting further with thinner diameter and only lose leader (lower pound rated) in case snag.
> I would appreciate more insight on the purpose of choosing heavier jig (other than cast farther).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There's a reason for the difference. It's Brian's first time there, so he went with an ultra light rig, my guess, 6 to 8 lb mono. While I did this at one point, I found that going 1/4 with 1/8 or 1/16 gives me two advantages. One, you already said, but the key with that is .... to get it to the other side. You get both sand bank edges! Sometimes I catch them when the rig is off the west bank but not in the middle channel yet. Other times, I catch them when the lure is at the right depth, crossing the two banks. Two, the rig sinks faster. You want to get your lure down to mid point or even bottom, depending on clarity and how much sunlight. I wish it was top water all the time, but it's not the case.


----------



## parfume4

hopn said:


> There's a reason for the difference. It's Brian's first time there, so he went with an ultra light rig, my guess, 6 to 8 lb mono. While I did this at one point, I found that going 1/4 with 1/8 or 1/16 gives me two advantages. One, you already said, but the key with that is .... to get it to the other side. You get both sand bank edges! Sometimes I catch them when the rig is off the west bank but not in the middle channel yet. Other times, I catch them when the lure is at the right depth, crossing the two banks. Two, the rig sinks faster. You want to get your lure down to mid point or even bottom, depending on clarity and how much sunlight. I wish it was top water all the time, but it's not the case.


Thanks for the explanation. I will go for both set up to experiment with my two rods (medium and ultralight). I used to use medium most time. Recently was mainly using ultralight for crappie fishing. I guess white bass strike is much easier detect even with medium Rod.

Look forward to seeing more of your videos. Tight lines.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ditto2

Making the plans now to go on Monday. I don't care for the weekend crowds. Won't be able to go for another week. I afraid the rain coming next week may mess things up. Gotta go when you can.


----------



## Mattsfishin

hopn said:


> There's a reason for the difference. It's Brian's first time there, so he went with an ultra light rig, my guess, 6 to 8 lb mono. While I did this at one point, I found that going 1/4 with 1/8 or 1/16 gives me two advantages. One, you already said, but the key with that is .... to get it to the other side. You get both sand bank edges! Sometimes I catch them when the rig is off the west bank but not in the middle channel yet. Other times, I catch them when the lure is at the right depth, crossing the two banks. Two, the rig sinks faster. You want to get your lure down to mid point or even bottom, depending on clarity and how much sunlight. I wish it was top water all the time, but it's not the case.


Hop I prefer 12 lb big game line and use jig heads with the gold aberdeen hooks. If you get hung up the 12 lb will usually straighten out the gold aberdeen hooks. 12 lb big game is stiff compared to a lot of lines but it can take some of the abuse the whites will give it. I also prefer a lite, or lite to medium rod that I can whip the lure out a long ways. Just my 2 cents if it is worth that. LOL !!!!


----------



## hopn

Mattsfishin said:


> Hop I prefer 12 lb big game line and use jig heads with the gold aberdeen hooks. If you get hung up the 12 lb will usually straighten out the gold aberdeen hooks. 12 lb big game is stiff compared to a lot of lines but it can take some of the abuse the whites will give it. I also prefer a lite, or lite to medium rod that I can whip the lure out a long ways. Just my 2 cents if it is worth that. LOL !!!!


Matt, I'll look into this. I've gotten better with the snag issues over the years at LnD. Just know where to cast and how deep to let the lure drop, but this will definitely help save some lures. And yes, it's worth it. lol!


----------



## Ditto2

Just noticed on their Facebook page that they are closed on Mondays.


----------



## parfume4

Just found USGS update an hour ago that discharge run up to 1700cfs and gage height raised to 8.6ft from 8.2 ft. Now I am debating whether make the trip tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopn

parfume4 said:


> Just found USGS update an hour ago that discharge run up to 1700cfs and gage height raised to 8.6ft from 8.2 ft. Now I am debating whether make the trip tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anything beyond 1600 is a crapshoot. I recommend that you don't go. The more seasoned LnD fishers may go as they know something I don't know yet. I like my flow between 1100 to 1600.


----------



## parfume4

hopn said:


> Anything beyond 1600 is a crapshoot. I recommend that you don't go. The more seasoned LnD fishers may go as they know something I don't know yet. I like my flow between 1100 to 1600.


Hopn, thanks for the suggestion. Is it still worthwhile to go if it drops below 1600cfs (although not likely) before I leave at noon tomorrow?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopn

parfume4 said:


> Hopn, thanks for the suggestion. Is it still worthwhile to go if it drops below 1600cfs (although not likely) before I leave at noon tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Risky, but you never know until you go, at least you'll have an idea what it is like to fish there. clarity is more important than flow rate.


----------



## parfume4

hopn said:


> Risky, but you never know until you go, at least you'll have an idea what it is like to fish there. clarity is more important than flow rate.


Good point. Clarity was always in the back of my mind although you did not include in your summary. I figure that you mentioned before a few days of steady flow might be related to water clarity. I probably won't go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

SeaOx 230C said:


> Yep I used to hit the LND very year, back when Ken Huffman did the recorded report over the phone. You could call the number and get a daily update on the state of the upriver white bass run.
> 
> I would also fish a place another place on the down river from the LND. I don't remember where it was or who owned it but you paid the man $5 or put it in the box if he wasn't there. Then you drove thru a gate and down to the river bank.
> 
> The bank along his property was low and easy to get up and down, he also had a basic rock/dirt boat ramp.


Do you remember where this was? I'd like to take my kids


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Do you remember where this was? I'd like to take my kids


NO I can't remember where it was or what it was called. I wish I could, but that was over twenty year ago. It is likely not even in operation anymore, after all it was just somebodies pasture on the river.


----------



## shadslinger

Better take dynamite this week end to catch fish at LND.


----------



## parfume4

shadslinger said:


> Better take dynamite this week end to catch fish at LND.


You mean blow up the fish or dam? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger

*LND white bass tournament tomorrrow?*

Speaking of the Lock and dam do many 2coolers know that Donald, aka WhiteBassFisher, has won first place in the LND tournament. 
Twice!!
Boom!
:fireworks

I mean anybody with a little desire, a boat and motor might win it once.
Heck maybe even someone from the bank or wading could do it, once just by luck.
Because the sow white bass are that plentiful there at times.

But twice! That is a fisherman right there, who can make and carry out a plan with results. On a given day in a given amount of time. 
Just thought I would congratulate him again and remind others of the legend on their board!

Well it is not looking like great fishing at the LND anymore this year with this recent slug, but then again it could slide pass and the water fall in time for another good round.
Because the south end is full of 6" to 9" fish that must have been either a 2nd or late spawn. 
Or alien/confused/yankee fish from another lake up river flushed down with the floods.Then it's possible the white bass will show up late again in numbers to make another round at the old LND.
I don't know if they are still having the contest tomorrow or not with the river rising fast, but it was scheduled for then.


----------



## parfume4

Thinking to go there this week. Any fishing report/predictions? Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker

Saw a report on there FB page they was catching limits quick. That was yesterday 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## hopn

Ducktracker said:


> Saw a report on there FB page they was catching limits quick. That was yesterday
> 
> Good fishing to all!


Yup, one caught his in an hour, the other in two. I think from now on to early April, it's going to be on FIRE. But do check weather for Crockett TX before going... Rain.


----------



## parfume4

Thanks, Ducktracker. Will go there Friday and hopefully catch limit, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ditto2

Also planning a trip soon. Guess they got a lot of rain this week and more coming next week. Keep us updated.


----------



## Gofish2day

You might want to get a full tank of gas and pack a big lunch before traveling all the way up there.


----------



## fishinganimal

*Trippin*



Gofish2day said:


> You might want to get a full tank of gas and pack a big lunch before traveling all the way up there.


Pappadeaux might be easier!!


----------



## fishinganimal

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=fwd&gage=lolt2&prob_type=stage&source=hydrograph

A small rise headed downstream. Could muddy it up some but may give a little boost to get them started


----------



## tbone2374

Better bring your thigh-high rubber boots, with the all terrain tread!!!


----------



## parfume4

Seems rain will start tonight. Will wear wader to fish there this afternoon. Based on past post, I plan to fish East bank close to lock area as long as it is accessible. This will be my first time visit there. I will report back after trip.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker

parfume4 said:


> Seems rain will start tonight. Will wear wader to fish there this afternoon. Based on past post, I plan to fish East bank close to lock area as long as it is accessible. This will be my first time visit there. I will report back after trip.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good luck


----------



## parfume4

fishinganimal said:


> http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=fwd&gage=lolt2&prob_type=stage&source=hydrograph
> 
> A small rise headed downstream. Could muddy it up some but may give a little boost to get them started












This dam water level chart shows that water level had a sudden drop of 0.2 feet and gradually creeping up. I didnâ€™t see a link yet between what you reported and what is happening there. Hopefully that wonâ€™t add an unpleasant surprise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher

In the chart above, I don't think that fall truly happened. That was caused by a stuck float column or displacer or other instrument malfunction.


----------



## fishinganimal

Oakwood has leveled off and Crockett on a slow rise. Up a couple inches from yesterday


----------



## fishinganimal

WBF you are probably right. How much will that 1' rise in Oakwood flatten out before it gets to Crockett?


----------



## shadslinger

fishinganimal said:


> WBF you are probably right. How much will that 1' rise in Oakwood flatten out before it gets to Crockett?


Precisely .75639812"
:work:


----------



## tbone2374

Where is *Sunbeam when we need him???*


----------



## shadslinger

Sunbeam needs our thoughts and prayers sent his way. 
He is very sick with possibly the flu.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time

shadslinger said:


> Sunbeam needs our thoughts and prayers sent his way.
> He is very sick with possibly the flu.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I talked to him today. He is very ill.
He needs all the prayers you can send right now.


----------



## Ducktracker

Praying for Sunbeam that flu is nothing to mess with. Get well soon


Good fishing to all!


----------



## tbone2374

Wow, the Flu has been a very deadly one this year! They say there is also a virus, going around, that's very serious, as well! Knock on wood... we've been lucky!!! Turned me into a Germophobe.


----------



## parfume4

Whitebassfisher said:


> In the chart above, I don't think that fall truly happened. That was caused by a stuck float column or displacer or other instrument malfunction.


That makes sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parfume4

hopn said:


> Yup, one caught his in an hour, the other in two. I think from now on to early April, it's going to be on FIRE. But do check weather for Crockett TX before going... Rain.


Today is my first trip there. Fished 3-6pm. Only caught 10 wb. But I did see one person limit out.

Appreciate Hopn â€˜s threads and comments before.
I was suspicious whether 1/4oz Hopn mentioned is necessary. Today 1/4 oz or heavier is ticket to get jig to the bottom where seems to be where WB located. Hopn was also right about snag. Once I switch from 1/8 to 1/4, I start to catch fish. But not long I donated all 6 1/4oz jigs I brought to the river.

I was using 8 lb mono as leader. It seems too light for fishing here. I lost probably a stripper and a few WB due to line break. I saw another guy also lost stripper on his 10lb line. Maybe I should try 12 lbs mono as leader. It should hold better with stripper and straighten the hook once snag happens.

Anyway, it was a please very first trip to lock n dam. Hopefully pattern will be right again so I can plan another trip there.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger

Great report, and a usual first time experience this early on. You will always lose tackle in the river when fish are cold and hugging the bottom. 12# Big Game in river looking green line will land just about anything with a good drag and some patience. It will save a ton of tackle too, however there are times where a light (leader at least) line is what it takes to get bites.
And a very nice picture too.


----------



## hopn

parfume4 said:


> Today is my first trip there. Fished 3-6pm. Only caught 10 wb. But I did see one person limit out.
> 
> Appreciate Hopn â€˜s threads and comments before.
> I was suspicious whether 1/4oz Hopn mentioned is necessary. Today 1/4 oz or heavier is ticket to get jig to the bottom where seems to be where WB located. Hopn was also right about snag. Once I switch from 1/8 to 1/4, I start to catch fish. But not long I donated all 6 1/4oz jigs I brought to the river.
> 
> I was using 8 lb mono as leader. It seems too light for fishing here. I lost probably a stripper and a few WB due to line break. I saw another guy also lost stripper on his 10lb line. Maybe I should try 12 lbs mono as leader. It should hold better with stripper and straighten the hook once snag happens.
> 
> Anyway, it was a please very first trip to lock n dam. Hopefully pattern will be right again so I can plan another trip there.


Glad you were able to catch some. Yeah, 1/8 is not heavy enough to sink your lure to the bottom. When the water is clear and day is sunny? 1/8 will get them too. But from my experience 1/4 does it on most days. After you discover where the snags are, you can tandem 1/4 and 1/8 or 1/4 and 1/16! I've caught many doubles this way.


----------



## Duckchasr

My dad sons and myself went 2/7-2/8 and did good.


----------



## Mattsfishin

Good report. First time can be a learning curve and next time will be better. 
I agree with Loy on the Berkley Big Game except I use the clear. Good abrasive line and I can cast it a long ways. Smaller jigs can come off structure with 12 pound test.


----------



## Ducktracker

WTG glad you was able to go after them and give us a good report.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## parfume4

Guys, thanks for the comments and suggestions. I already look forward to a second trip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal

Good reports. If it wasnâ€™t so far!


----------



## fishinganimal

Mini slug has arrived per the FB page. Another rise in Oakwood so 
A steady rise in Crockett the next few days.


----------



## parfume4

*Lock & Dam (LnD) - Facebook Page*

It seems that tandem jig is pretty popular to fish here. I have a quick question on the best way to tie tandem jig. I use 15 lbs braid as main line. Assuming using 12 lb mono as leaders.
One way is to use a 3 way swivel to link main line to two leaders. I saw hopn used it in one of his videos. One downside is two jig could twist against each other. Good part is that I only lose one jig if snagged.

Another way is to use dropper loop to tie upper jig. But two problems exist. First, you could lose two jig all together once snagged. Second, you will have problem to thread double(12lbs) line of dropper loop through jig eye.

What do you think the best way to tie tandem jig with 12lbs leader line to deal with the snag at lock n dam?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy

If you find yourself looking for someone to tag along, please let me know. 
I'll be home after Wednesday and have an open schedule for the next month.



parfume4 said:


> I already look forward to a second trip!


----------



## shadslinger

What do you think the best way to tie tandem jig with 12lbs leader line to deal with the snag at lock n dam?


Cut a length of 12# leader material, tie a jig on one end, twist the half way point three times and make a loop knot, adjust how long you want the short end and cut it there( leave enough for knot) and tie a jig head on it. Then tie the main line to the loop with a uni knot.
Take a lot of jig heads.


----------



## parfume4

shadslinger said:


> What do you think the best way to tie tandem jig with 12lbs leader line to deal with the snag at lock n dam?
> 
> Cut a length of 12# leader material, tie a jig on one end, twist the half way point three times and make a loop knot, adjust how long you want the short end and cut it there( leave enough for knot) and tie a jig head on it. Then tie the main line to the loop with a uni knot.
> Take a lot of jig heads.


























Lot, thanks for the tip. I tied the knot as you suggested (as shown in 1st and 2nd pictures). Does this look like what you have suggested?
I was not sure whether I was doing right about step â€œtwist the half way point three timesâ€. You can check details on that knot in 2nd picture. Note that 12 lbs mono, 1/4 and 1/8oz jigs was used on these pictures.

For comparison, I also included a picture using 3-way swivel.

In essences, both methods are tying jig in parallel style (in comparison to serial style, for example dropper loop in the middle on tandem jig).

I can see that your suggested method has the advantage of less knot tying, natural falling in the water for both jigs (comparing to serial style), and saving the need of using hardware (such as swivel).

The disadvantage is that more chance to lose both jig than using a 3 way swivel. In addition, I find it sometimes annoying that two jigs lines could twist against each other (dropper loop can avoid this issue).

Appreciate comments from you and other experienced fishermen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parfume4

That Robbie Guy said:


> If you find yourself looking for someone to tag along, please let me know.
> 
> I'll be home after Wednesday and have an open schedule for the next month.


Thanks for invite. I will shout out next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger

It looks good to me. The three way swivel is something I rarely use with jigs because I think it interferes with the action I want. Free falling or moving either against current or with it naturally as possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parfume4

shadslinger said:


> It looks good to me. The three way swivel is something I rarely use with jigs because I think it interferes with the action I want. Free falling or moving either against current or with it naturally as possible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## normanflynn

Hate to give it up, but here is my secret weapon for LND. 20lb power pro and a medium sized slab with a gold #1 or 2 hook. Cast all day without ever breaking off. Want to fish the other side of the river? Sling it over there. I promise you will out catch the guy beside you fishing with jigs.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger

joe schmidt said:


> Hate to give it up, but here is my secret weapon for LND. 20lb power pro and a medium sized slab with a gold #1 or 2 hook. Cast all day without ever breaking off. Want to fish the other side of the river? Sling it over there. I promise you will out catch the guy beside you fishing with jigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome weapon right there, bend and straighten that gold all day without loosing it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal

That does look like the ticket but you can only catch one at a time!! LOL


----------



## fishinganimal

*Jigs*



parfume4 said:


> Lot, thanks for the tip. I tied the knot as you suggested (as shown in 1st and 2nd pictures). Does this look like what you have suggested?
> I was not sure whether I was doing right about step â€œtwist the half way point three timesâ€. You can check details on that knot in 2nd picture. Note that 12 lbs mono, 1/4 and 1/8oz jigs was used on these pictures.
> 
> For comparison, I also included a picture using 3-way swivel.
> 
> In essences, both methods are tying jig in parallel style (in comparison to serial style, for example dropper loop in the middle on tandem jig).
> 
> I can see that your suggested method has the advantage of less knot tying, natural falling in the water for both jigs (comparing to serial style), and saving the need of using hardware (such as swivel).
> 
> The disadvantage is that more chance to lose both jig than using a 3 way swivel. In addition, I find it sometimes annoying that two jigs lines could twist against each other (dropper loop can avoid this issue).
> 
> Appreciate comments from you and other experienced fishermen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the three-way but everything is too long and whippy to me. And use a lighter wire jig that bends easier. Like you say you may only lose one out of two. With both jigs on main line one tied on the end and a 6" double knot loop about 14" up the main line. To thread this loop through a jighead use grandmas old needle threader or a bread tie. Stick through the eye pull it right through.


----------



## GSMAN

*Rain Blues!*

Hope we have some stable weather without rain soon! Caught these chunky girls on road runners up there by the Lock and Dam before this weather soured!


----------



## parfume4

joe schmidt said:


> Hate to give it up, but here is my secret weapon for LND. 20lb power pro and a medium sized slab with a gold #1 or 2 hook. Cast all day without ever breaking off. Want to fish the other side of the river? Sling it over there. I promise you will out catch the guy beside you fishing with jigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This sounds like an out of box great idea! 
Do I still need mono or FC leader to tie between braid and slab? My guess is that that depends on water clarity?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parfume4

GSMAN said:


> Hope we have some stable weather without rain soon! Caught these chunky girls on road runners up there by the Lock and Dam before this weather soured!


Nice catches!
Are they caught last Friday or earlier?
I guess you have some trick to make sure road runner catch fish instead river snag, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parfume4

fishinganimal said:


> I like the three-way but everything is too long and whippy to me. And use a lighter wire jig that bends easier. Like you say you may only lose one out of two. With both jigs on main line one tied on the end and a 6" double knot loop about 14" up the main line. To thread this loop through a jighead use grandmas old needle threader or a bread tie. Stick through the eye pull it right through.


I assume that the so called double knot loop is something similar to dropper loop (see picture below)









I like the idea to use a tool to help thread loop through jig eye.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal

That knot is too difficult. Just take about a 5â€ Loop and double knot it.


----------



## parfume4

parfume4 said:


> This sounds like an out of box great idea!
> Do I still need mono or FC leader to tie between braid and slab? My guess is that that depends on water clarity?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












How about this 1/2oz jig?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## normanflynn

parfume4 said:


> How about this 1/2oz jig?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just make sure that hook can be straightened with your line test

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER

GSMAN said:


> Hope we have some stable weather without rain soon! Caught these chunky girls on road runners up there by the Lock and Dam before this weather soured!


Were you fishing from the bank or out in the boat...not trying to steal a spot just really need to wet a line


----------



## GSMAN

*Whitebass*



parfume4 said:


> Nice catches!
> Are they caught last Friday or earlier?
> I guess you have some trick to make sure road runner catch fish instead river snag, lol
> 
> This was earlier than Friday. Here is the rig I was using to avoid getting hung up. I normally use the traditional double rig like everyone is describing but debris was bad so I switched to the pictured rig. You are basically dragging the weight not the jig on the bottom. Also, the WB really wanted small jigs those two days I fished up there so I went small to 1/16th ounce road runner jigs. Not saying I didn't get hung up at all with this rig but it seemed like I didn't get near as hung up using the traditional double rig with the 1/4 and 1/8 ounce RR jig. This rig also gives you a little more weight to cast further into the middle of the river where whitebass like to hang around.
> 
> Red_fish_baker "Were you fishing from the bank or out in the boat...not trying to steal a spot just really need to wet a line "
> 
> I was bank fishing. I have never banked fished for Whitebass but using a boat up there seems like less of an option. Launch is hit and miss. So I am going to have to learn to fish from the bank. Been fishing up there for over 25 years! Looks like the river is dropping. Might be able to get a trip in before the next rain. If jigs aren't working you may want to try live crawfish, or minnows/shad if you can find it. Good luck!


----------



## shadslinger

GSMAN said:


> parfume4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice catches!
> Are they caught last Friday or earlier?
> I guess you have some trick to make sure road runner catch fish instead river snag, lol
> 
> This was earlier than Friday. Here is the rig I was using to avoid getting hung up. I normally use the traditional double rig like everyone is describing but debris was bad so I switched to the pictured rig. You are basically dragging the weight not the jig on the bottom. Also, the WB really wanted small jigs those two days I fished up there so I went small to 1/16th ounce road runner jigs. Not saying I didn't get hung up at all with this rig but it seemed like I didn't get near as hung up using the traditional double rig with the 1/4 and 1/8 ounce RR jig. This rig also gives you a little more weight to cast further into the middle of the river where whitebass like to hang around.
> 
> That's a nice mess of big river sows GSMAN.
> That's a deadly rig, it reminds me of using a small bell sinker on bottom and double dropping small "fins" cut from a light steel or aluminum can, about 2" long and 1/2 inch wide, a hole drilled or poked through on one end and slipped over the hooks. We would mostly cast them out and let the current swing them around for the hit. Or jump them off the bottom and let them fall.
> This was behind the dam at Livingston.
> Live crawfish, or peeled will catch those big sows when the water is muddy better than any other natural bait in my experience. I used to rake them out ditches with a bull rake for the bait bucket.
> All of those backwater sloughs and creeks are full of emerging crawfish right now. They are a big source of food besides shad for the white bass.
Click to expand...


----------



## parfume4

GSMAN said:


> parfume4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice catches!
> 
> Are they caught last Friday or earlier?
> 
> I guess you have some trick to make sure road runner catch fish instead river snag, lol
> 
> This was earlier than Friday. Here is the rig I was using to avoid getting hung up. I normally use the traditional double rig like everyone is describing but debris was bad so I switched to the pictured rig. You are basically dragging the weight not the jig on the bottom. Also, the WB really wanted small jigs those two days I fished up there so I went small to 1/16th ounce road runner jigs. Not saying I didn't get hung up at all with this rig but it seemed like I didn't get near as hung up using the traditional double rig with the 1/4 and 1/8 ounce RR jig. This rig also gives you a little more weight to cast further into the middle of the river where whitebass like to hang around.
> 
> Red_fish_baker "Were you fishing from the bank or out in the boat...not trying to steal a spot just really need to wet a line "
> 
> I was bank fishing. I have never banked fished for Whitebass but using a boat up there seems like less of an option. Launch is hit and miss. So I am going to have to learn to fish from the bank. Been fishing up there for over 25 years! Looks like the river is dropping. Might be able to get a trip in before the next rain. If jigs aren't working you may want to try live crawfish, or minnows/shad if you can find it. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great idea to use weight to reduce the chance of snag and keep jig close to the bottom!
> I wonder what would be the proper weight (1/4oz or heavier?) to use currently.
> 
> I am thinking to try out with this type of weight (as picture below shows). It may reduce chance of snag and if snagged the line can be pulled away from the weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wonder why you use roadrunner type jig instead of regular jig. Roadrunner jig is much more expensive than regular jig. My guess is that the blade on the roadrunner is much more effective than curly tail to entice strike? I am curious about your thoughts behind for such rig choice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## GSMAN

Parfume4, I use road runners because I buy them by the bulk. I also think the flash of the spinner will entice more strikes. However, I see lots of locals around the trinity river throw the cheap ball jigs and catch lots of fish too. I think the expensive lures catch fisherman too!  By the way, I was using the 1/4 ounce weight. Good luck!


----------



## shadslinger

*Lock & Dam (LnD) - Facebook Page*

Parfume4 how much do those weights cost?
We might start having lead problems down river if too many people use them, lol!
Iâ€™ve used a bell sinker usually 1/4 Oz and a small pet spoon above it on a long leader and do well with it below the dam.
Casting up current and hoping it back.
It takes a little practice to get the feel of the subtler hits and work it without hanging up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parfume4

shadslinger said:


> Parfume4 how much do those weights cost?
> We might start having lead problems down river if too many people use them, lol!
> Iâ€™ve used a bell sinker usually 1/4 Oz and a small pet spoon above it on a long leader and do well with it below the dam.
> Casting up current and hoping it back.
> It takes a little practice to get the feel of the subtler hits and work it without hanging up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought it from eBay, just search (finesse) drop shot weights.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

